# Wanted: Mavic Crossride UB/Disc Rear Wheel Black



## e-rider (16 Oct 2008)

Wanted: Mavic Crossride UB/disc rear wheel in Black.

New or possibly secondhand

Must have the UB machined braking surface rim and the IS disc hub - in Black not Silver.

These wheels were last produced in 2007 - anyone still have one in their shop?

Cheers


----------



## mickle (16 Oct 2008)

Machined braking surface _and_ disc hub??


----------



## e-rider (16 Oct 2008)

Yes, so I can use it in both of my bikes! These wheels are still available in Silver but I'm trying to get a black one to match the front. Mavic stopped making the black ones in 2007.


----------



## mickle (16 Oct 2008)

That's alright then! Carry on.


----------



## e-rider (5 Nov 2008)

Just wanted to 're-fresh' this in one last attempt to get the wheel!


----------



## e-rider (19 Nov 2008)

Well, I've pretty much given up hope of getting this wheel - amazing really as 2007 wasn't that long ago - would have thought there would still be some kicking about!

Will be watching eBay closely for a secondhand one - no luck yet though!


----------



## Kirstie (11 Jan 2009)

we have a pair of crossrides but they're the ceramic rim version for v brakes- they don't have the disc hub.
any good?


----------



## e-rider (29 Jan 2009)

no sorry - must have the 6 bolt disc fitting too - thanks anyway!


----------

